# mesh bags



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

does anyone know a good place to find mesh or tulle like bags with drawstrings? looking for large quantities. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you tried Paper Mart? www.papermart.com

They have a good variety of stuff, mesh bags too!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if you are looking for tulle bags specifically but Uline carries a variety of organza drawstring bags - you can definitely buy in bulk from them and you can pick up your order from the distribution center in Coppell (if you're going to be in the Dallas area). Will save you some money on the shipping.

http://www.uline.com/Grp_218/Fabric-Gift-Bags


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat Their prices are pretty good. Tammy


----------

